# compression driver question?



## METALMAN (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, i have been breaking in and tuning my new pa cabs, and the tweets are a little coarse in some frequency's, so i checked and i found one compression driver loose!! :blink: So i am going to get nice new brass screws and i am going to replace all the cheap aluminum screws and tighten both sides up. Also, i wanted to remove the screen's on the horn drivers too and wanted to know if they are easy to pop out. (They are not painted and are very noticeable from the audience!) And can a two bolt driver mount to a four bolt horn? Because that is how my horns are, the driver only uses 2 screw's, (leaving out 2). thanks, and yes, i am having the cheap compression driver blues!:hissyfit:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you finished up your work on these we'd like to hear about it. Your input may help others in the future. :T

If you haven't found your answer yet, consider this a bump.


----------



## METALMAN (Feb 3, 2010)

well, i found out 2 bolt drivers use 6mm bolts, and i could not find metric sized brass screws, but i did get 10.8 stainless bolts, and i also used Cascade spray-on "quiet kote" to lightly damp the horns and that helped a good bit. The screens, however did not seem easy to remove, so i left them for now. (I also have two 1 3/8 screw on drivers in my other cabs that the screens seem easy to remove, but they will stay for now till i get some input from others). Overall, the sound is less peaky, (read harsh) and smoother to listen too. Also these drivers are pretty hot compared to the woofers, so i will probably throw some L-pads i have in them soon.:laugh::nerd:


----------

